# Hymenopus coronatus



## ThorEH (Dec 15, 2007)

Got in a pair, but unfortunatly they're probably from the same hatching, and the male already adult, and the female got at least two moults left..

Whats the lifespan for a adult male ?


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 15, 2007)

great pics.

i asked this Q on general Q bit..i copy and paste the Q and answer for u http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9259

QUOTE(macro junkie @ Dec 15 2007, 07:22 AM)

Q - How long does orchid mantid male and female live to from nymph?

Your questions don't have exact answers, feeding and temperature make a huge difference on growth.

Orchid - 3-7 months to maturity, 2-7 months after maturity


----------



## spawn (Dec 15, 2007)

One less molt for the male than the female. People often slow the male down temperature wise so he can catch up to an equally aged female.


----------



## ThorEH (Dec 15, 2007)

Only one less molt ? I thought it was two ?

Then there is a little hope, then the female might be subadult..


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 15, 2007)

The female needs two extra molts to mature - periods between them are about three, four weeks long if the female is well fed - by that time the male can be a stiff.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

The male should be alive when she matures. The male always matures first. I have not had any issues with mating.


----------



## spawn (Dec 15, 2007)

Are you sure? I'm probably wrong then. Sorry for the misinformation. I must not have kept good record.


----------



## ThorEH (Dec 15, 2007)

We'll the size difference in them do say that there should be at least two moults in between adult male and female...


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 26, 2008)

I got my babies today!!!

Four of the prettiest lil orchid nymphs arrived today. Thanks so much to Peter for hooking me up with the loveliest of all mantids.











They are so little it is hard to get a good focus on them, but you can bet on alot more fotos of them from me in the future.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 26, 2008)

your very lucky..congrats


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 26, 2008)

Just for the record, I posted them up on my website and nobody noticed them for like a day and a half. I did it this way so that everybody had a fair shot at them. Andrew swooped in out of nowhere and picked up this batch. The additional few sold out very quickly and then I traded two to a local guy for some really neat local cave crickets that are up to 8 inches long (antennae to back legs). I retained a handful for breeders and hope to have hatchlings from some other orchid ooths soon.

Peter


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, these are gorgeous!! Are they hard to breed/keep in captivity? Or, is there another reason why they aren't rapidly available..


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 26, 2008)

The price of orchid mantises are getting quite high!


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 13, 2008)

Cuz they are so beautiful...

Lunchtime Fotoshoot...


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 14, 2008)

Your mantis is quite fat and well-fed.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 14, 2008)

darkspeed..u would benefit running your pics through noise where professional..they seem to be pretty noisy..lovley mantids tho,


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 14, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> darkspeed..u would benefit running your pics through noise where professional..they seem to be pretty noisy..lovley mantids tho,


Yeah... I really will never be able to produce a high definition photo with the clarity of yours with my little 7 megapixel digital camera... but then again Im no pro, and I dont have a couple grand to drop on a bad ###### camera and macro lens. But boy would sure like to have one. All of these shots were actually taken from much further away and just cropped and zoomed tremendously.


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 18, 2008)

Heres some with a larger splash of color for contrast...


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 18, 2008)

How long do I have to wait before introducint the male to the female?


----------

